# Getting Blank Screen After Lenovo Sign Clears In Windows 10.



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Getting blank screen, sometimes with arrow, after Lenovo sign clears.
Unable to log in.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Sounds like it's waiting for a password ... not a Windows password, a Lenovo password that has been setup in the BIOS.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Have never used a Lenovo password.
Tried to memorise a code.
It was Ox0000001


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

__





System shows blue screen with error code 0xa0000001 - Lenovo G410, G510 - Lenovo Support US







support.lenovo.com





?


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Apologies.
On checking again it was OxcOOOOOO1


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Any help here? 0xc0000001: Fix for Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8, 8.1, 10


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you.
Checking out various options.
Could be a slow process.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

I think that this might be one for the repair shop.
Can't even get into safe mode.
Anything really complex I prefer to leave to shop tech.
Most smaller things I manage to fix myself.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Is the hard drive (or SSD) recognized in the BIOS? If not, the computer cannot access the drive for some reason.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

I nave no access to check anything.
It does have a 1TB Hard Drive.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

That's weird. What happens when you try to get into the BIOS?


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

When I turn on I just get Lenovo sign followed by blank screen .
Can't seem to access anything from here.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

What is the model number of the Lenovo, presumably on a sticker on the bottom maybe?


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Ideapad 310 - 1515K
80 SM


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

See the "To enter BIOS via function key" section on this Lenovo page:





__





Recommended way to enter BIOS - ideapad - Lenovo Support US







pcsupport.lenovo.com


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you.
Unfortunately I have to go now as I am already very late.
I will check it out at first opportunity tomorrow.
Thank you for your much appreciated help.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

No worry, or hurry.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

After pressing the recommended F2 a screen came up called Insydel H20 Set up utility.
It lists the Hard Disc and shows Secure Boot Status enabled.
There is a box saying Exit Discarding Changes Yes/ No.
I have to choose either?


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Entered BIOS through Novo key.
HDD is listed.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

That's good. Means the hard drive isn't completely dead. Next step in a normal boot up process would be for the computer to hand over the boot up sequence to the Operating System installed on the hard drive. If it's messed up somehow though ...


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks.
So what do I do now?
Normal boot leads to a blank screen after Lenovo screen.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Novo Button Menu
Normal Startup Leads to blank screen
BIOS setup Already mentioned
Boot Menu No options
System Recovery Backup options


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Try a Startup Repair:

Start the system to the installation media for the installed version of Windows. For more information, see Create installation media for Windows.


On the *Install Windows* screen, select *Next* > *Repair your computer*.


On the *Choose an option* screen, select *Troubleshoot*.


On the *Advanced options* screen, select *Startup Repair*.


After Startup Repair, select *Shutdown*, then turn on your PC to see if Windows can boot properly.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

I don't have a USB or a disc.
In Novo it mentions about recovery from a mirror image.
Is that an opition?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Don't know. Did you ever create a mirror image? If no, and Lenovo did, it may reinstall the original image that Lenovo installed when it was new, (like a factory reset). Which means everything you have on the computer would be gone.

You can usually find USB keys at your nearest Pharmacy, some Grocery stores, etc.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Ok.
Don't want to lose everything so mirror image is not a runner.
I don't recall ever creating a mirror image, and I have never used
USB keys.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

It's similar to a removable disk, kinda like the floppy diskettes of yesteryear. Except the hold a heck of a lot more and are w-a-y faster.

Oh, and they are usually reasonably priced. For example: Amazon.com : 8gb flash drive


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Never even used a floppy disk.
Usually just use laptop for web browsing and bookmarking and not much else, but
I would not like to lose my Firefox Bookmarks created over many years, or a few other programmes.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Ummm... you do know that ALL hard drives (and SSDs) WILL Die! And when they do, you will no longer have access to anything that was on it. 

Do yourself a favor and make a backup (a copy) once in a while. Doing so helps avoid hair loss and deep wrinkles. 

Macrium Reflect Free: Reflect Free Edition


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Too late for the hair loss.
And probably the wrinkles too.
Thought that I was reasonably safe with a relatively new machine.
Will have to learn to use USB keys.
Would Macrium Reflect not now be stuck inside disabled machine
if I had been using it?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Macrium Reflect is like many other backup solutions. 1) You create a backup on removable media (so that it won't get infected or encrypted by malware), and 2) You create Macrium Reflect's bootable USB or CD/DVD.

Then to restore a backup. boot the computer with Macrium Reflects bootable USB or CD/DVD, attach your removable that contains a recent backup, then direct Macrium to that backup and click Go (or similar) to restore that backup.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Very many thanks.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hard Drive is being replaced.
Numerous bad sectors.
Hope to have machine back on Thursday.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Good to hear the problem was found and is being resolved. Got my finger crossed you'll have it back on Thursday. (Hate being without an internet-connected computer).


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

I appreciate that.
Luckily, I still have the machine that I am writing on to keep me going, meantime.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Cool.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Glad to hear


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Celtic22 said:


> I would not like to lose my Firefox Bookmarks created over many years, or a few other programmes.


 If you Sign In to Firefox, your Bookmarks will be stored in the cloud. So, Any device you use that has Firefox on it, or, if you have to reinstall Windows, if you sign in, will have all your bookmarks.


----------

